# Scary rat monster



## TimoS (Oct 27, 2005)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/videos/ratperson.html


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 27, 2005)

This got passed around here at work yesterday.  What a h00t!
'Do you need help, little man?'  I was dying!


----------



## Navarre (Oct 27, 2005)

rotflmao!!

That's freakin' hysterical!


----------



## oldnewbie (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh man, that was sooo funny...
Nothing tickles my funny bone like a grown man squealing at the top of his lungs!!!

Thanks


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 28, 2005)

Looks to me like that guy lost his "pair" somewhere down the line.  
Geez.


----------



## OUMoose (Oct 28, 2005)

The screeching was the best part... LOL.


----------



## Navarre (Oct 28, 2005)

Yeah, the guy was funny in general without meaning to be. But I dunno, man. I think Dirty Harry himself would have freaked out if he saw Rat Boy...right before he blasted the bejeezus out of him with his hand cannon. 

My first instinct when startled is to attack the potential opponent. ... That wouldn't have been cool, punting Rat Boy like a football.


----------



## TimoS (Oct 29, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> But I dunno, man. I think Dirty Harry himself would have freaked out if he saw Rat Boy...



Without a doubt anybody would have been freaked out for a while in such a situation


----------

